# Girl Crush



## Richelle83 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just like in the Man Candy thread post pics of your girl crushes. No judgement here, plenty of room for everyone


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 24, 2013)

Amanda Seyfried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Sofia Vergara




  	aaand Kylie


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sofia is definitely one of my girl crushes Naynadine!!

  	Here are a few of mine!

Danai Gurira





  	Rachelle Lafevre




  	Melanie Brown


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2013)

Emily Haines (from Metric)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Keeley Hawes



Lotte Verbeek



Evelyne Brochu





 Kate Winslet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucy Liu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Tatiana Maslany


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Emily Blunt, Kate Winslet, Rachel Weisz, Katy Perry, Allison Mosshart from The Kills/The Dead Weather, Sanaa Lathan, Taraji P. Henson, Meagan Good, Janelle Monae, P!nk, Florence Welch, Christina Hendricks.

  these girl crushes aren't solely based on looks, it's a lot based on personality, style, sense of humor and the like.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are a few of my girl crushes:

  Cate Blanchett: She is so elegant and full of grace, just love her.




  Christina Hendricks: Who doesn't love a red head?




  Danai Gurira: I think she is just so stunning




  Gina Gershon: Probably my first ever girl crush, I have girl giggled over her for as long as I can remember.




  Zooey Deschanel: Because she is so funny, talented and freaking adorable!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> Here are a few of my girl crushes:
> 
> Cate Blanchett: She is so elegant and full of grace, just love her.
> 
> ...


 
  have you seen Gina Gershon as Donatella Versace?!?!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> have you seen Gina Gershon as Donatella Versace?!?!


  Yes! I saw a promo pic for it and couldn't believe it!

  For people's reference:


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

i love it! it's perfect!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i love it! it's perfect!


  I can't wait to see it when it premiers on Lifetime, I'm sure she'll do a good job. She really is a good actress.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2013)

NaomiH said:


> I can't wait to see it when it premiers on Lifetime, I'm sure she'll do a good job. She really is a good actress.


  i always thought she and lenny kravitz  would make a cute couple if they ever did...they're friends from high school.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 2, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i always thought she and lenny kravitz  would make a cute couple if they ever did...they're friends from high school.


  Yes! They'd be such a foxy couple!


----------



## singer82 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think women are beautiful! Here are my girl crushes...


  Jessica Biel! If I could have anyone's body it would be hers!!!


 



  Julianne Moore. I think shes freaking stunning! And think shes a fantastic actress





  Lzzy Hale. Not only is she a girl crush shes one of my idols! And shes very sweet and even prettier in person. And guess what? She wears MAC!  I'd be over the moon if they do a collection with her. I'd buy it ALL lol




  Angelina Jolie. I just adore her. Still one of the classic beautiful bombshells!




Maria Brink. Another of my rockstar crushes



  Pauley Perrette from NCIS. Think shes such a cutie! Love her




  Charlize Theron. Shes so stinking beautiful!




  I know how some feel about her. I'm a singer and theres no doubt she can sing! I've always loved her. Shes the voice of my generation




  Kelly Cuoco. Penny...penny...penny lol. Gotta love her!


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 24, 2013)

Girl Crush - Scarlett Johansson and Beyoncé


----------



## Melzie (Oct 24, 2013)

*Angelina Jolie*
  I just love her.  Incredible face, incredible body, just incredible.  She is such a strong woman.  





*Beyonce*
  Another beautiful strong woman.  Incredibly talented.





*Candice Swanepoel*
  Just WOW. The face, the fit body... just perfect.  She has a naughty innocence about her.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Oct 24, 2013)

That's funny that I saw this thread. I just had a mental list going not too long ago. Of course now I can't remember who all was on it, but I do recall Laura Prepon now that she's on Orange is the New Black.


----------



## ma146rina (Oct 24, 2013)

Kate Beckinsale,i loved her in Underworld  






  Keira Knightley,i love her voice and accent



  Mila Kunis



  Kate Moss,my oldest crush


----------



## Melzie (Oct 24, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Kate Beckinsale,i loved her in Underworld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OMG how could I forget Mila and Kate!  Such hotties!


----------



## singer82 (Nov 7, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Kate Beckinsale,i loved her in Underworld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monica (Nov 16, 2013)

I love Dulce Maria! What's crazy is that I don't speak Spanish but I used to love to watch Rebelde (a Spanish novella) with subtitles. She's found her own success after the show ended as an individual artist. I love her signature red hair (though she changes the hue) and overall style.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 20, 2013)

It's more than a crush; it's love.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lauren Bacall??? (i'm guessing)


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 22, 2013)

OH, yes! I should have given her name for those who don't watch Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 22, 2013)

She's beautiful! If we're talking classic beauties you have to add Marlene Dietrich, Vivien Leigh, Ava Gardner, Marilyn Monroe and Miss Audrey herself!


----------

